# Leigh Hamilton now on Watercolors



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

Former XM Soul Street DJ Leigh Hamilton, who was let go after Sirius and XM merged, is now back with Sirius XM as the late evening weekday DJ on Watercolors from 9 PM to midnight ET. Watercolors hasn't had a late evening DJ since BK Kirkland left as the Saturday night DJ around 2016.


----------

